# PC Configuration and Suggestions



## Imperial_Raj (May 4, 2011)

While chalking out my upcoming Sandy Bridge based rig, my brother suggested me go take the views and suggestions of other people as  well so as to get an alternate idea. So I'm here to seek your help.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia,
you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Mid-range Gaming.  
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but
 offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why? 
A: Yes, I am. 
3. What is your MAX budget? 
A: Strictly below Rs. 55K. However I shall be really glad if it is configured for Rs. 50K only. 
4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Maybe, but I am not a hard-core OC'er but do some mild OC'ing.  
5. Which OS are you planning to use? 
A: I have genuine Windows 7 Ultimate and I'd be using that.
6. How much hard drive space is needed? 
A: 500 GB. 
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If
 you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size. 
A: I want a Full-HD 1080p monitor with screen sizes ranging from 21.5" to 23", whichever suits the budget. I already have the BenQ E2220HD (~ Rs. 8500 at a local store) as an option in my mind.
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being 
the highest)
 A: Maybe 6 or 7 (Uncertain)
 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Depends on availabilty of time for me. If I get time I'd assemble it out myself, otherwise an assembler would do it.
 10. When are you planning to buy the system? 
A: Last week of this month. By the way, is there anything new launching within this period that suits my needs?
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, as this PC would be used for at least 3 more years
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new
 rig? If yes, do mention. 
A: Yes, I don't need speakers and UPS as well.
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/
states? 
A: I live in Lucknow, but if really necessary I can go to Delhi or Chandigarh to shop for components. Also, I don't have any problem in buying online. 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I want a good looking yet a value-for-money cabinet. Also, I want to include a good backlit keyboard and a good mouse (mainly for FPS games). 
                Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5K
Intel Dh67BL-B3 @ 5.5K
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.2K
Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 14.5K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7K
LG 22X SATA @ 0.9K
NZXT GAMMA @ 2K/CM ELite 430 @ 2.5K
BenQ G2220HD Full HD LCD @ 7.3K
RAzor Cyclosa gaming bundle (keyboard and Mouse) @ 2K
Corsair GS 600W @ 3.8K/ Tagan Stonerock 600W @ 4K/ SeaSonic S12II 520 @ 3.5K
Zebronics 1KVA UPS @ 2.8K

Total around 52.4K. Most of the suggestion is atken from our MAy 2011 PC Building guide thread


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> NZXT GAMMA @ 2K/CM ELite 430 @ 2.5K


 Thanks for the suggestion Cilus but I really do not like NZXT Gamma. But yes, Elite 430 can be certainly considered.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2011)

@Imperial Raj: you can even consider CM 690 II Advanced - 5k.

I know you want everything below 50k, but you have another balance left out.

^^ Cilus config is much powerful & well balanced go for it..


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 4, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Imperial Raj: you can even consider CM 690 II Advanced - 5k.
> 
> I know you want everything below 50k, but you have another balance left out.
> 
> ^^ Cilus config is much powerful & well balanced go for it..



I know that the configuration is great yet the cabinet and keyboard and mouse don't satisfy me. For the cabinet I'm looking right now at the NZXT Guardian 921 RB. What's your opinion for it?


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

wont it overshoot ur budget.


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

NZXT Guardian 921 RB is a gr8 case for 3.5K


----------



## game-freak (May 4, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel Dh67BL|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500 GB|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|corsair vx550|4500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Logitech MK200|650
|
*Total*
|55550


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

@game-freak, *IMHO* Rather than spending on Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II, OP can get 6950/560TI(since OP's has requested for 50K)...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

I'd prefer the OP get the better gpu rather than a monitor.


----------



## game-freak (May 4, 2011)

a better gpu would be much better than going for a expensive monitor and Benq G2220HD is not a bad monitor i know many ppl who r happy with Benq G2220HD

OP wants to use this system for 3 years and i dont think gtx 560ti or 6950 1GB would be able to play games in full settings 3 years from now


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 5, 2011)

game-freak said:


> a better gpu would be much better than going for a expensive monitor and Benq G2220HD is not a bad monitor i know many ppl who r happy with Benq G2220HD
> 
> OP wants to use this system for 3 years and i dont think gtx 560ti or 6950 1GB would be able to play games in full settings 3 years from now



Thanks, but I am not a hardcore gamer who'd like to play many demanding games at highest settings. Just Cause 2 and Crysis like games, for instance, would be occasional and arcade racing games or racing simulators would be regular. So I guess a Radeon 6870 too would suffice.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

@OP i think u should go wit CILUS's suggestion...
MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC is avail for 13.5K at SMC
For PSU, SeaSonic S12II 520 - 3.6K

Rest is upto U...


----------



## game-freak (May 5, 2011)

as u said ur not a hardcore gamer so this config would be just fine for u 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel Dh67BL|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560ti TWIN FROZR (from SMC)|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500 GB|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|CM Advance II with transparent window|5500
*Monitor*
|BenQ E2220HD|8500
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|RAzor Cyclosa gaming bundle|2000
|
*Total*
|53100


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

game-freak said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



I still suggest you to get this. Lot more future proof.
Upgrading a monitor doesnt hurt as much as upgrading to a 20k graphic card.


----------



## game-freak (May 5, 2011)

@thetechfreak i agree with u and OP should think about it as in future say after 2 years he wants to play some high end game he wouldnt be able 2 play it with gtx 560 ti even at normal settings but the final decision has to be made by the OP


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 5, 2011)

game-freak said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...





game-freak said:


> @thetechfreak i agree with u and OP should think about it as in future say after 2 years he wants to play some high end game he wouldnt be able 2 play it with gtx 560 ti even at normal settings but the final decision has to be made by the OP



Umm, now I'm in a real fix: futureproof performance or the budget.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Get the pc with better gpu. How much do you wanna spend max? 50 k?


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone and now I've got your point. So the rig I guess I'll finalise would be:
Processor - Intel Core i5 2400 - Rs. 9500
Motherboard - Intel DH67BL-B3 - Rs.5500
RAM - GSkill Ripjaws 4 GB 1333 MHz - Rs. 2500
Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 500 GB - Rs. 1700
Graphics Card - MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II / Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II - Rs. 13500 
Monitor - BenQ E2220HD - Rs. 8500
Cabinet - NZXT Guardian 921 RB - Rs. 3500
PSU - Tacens Supero 500W / Corsair GS 500 / Seasonic S12II 520 W - Rs. 3000 / 3500.
    Total = Rs. 48200
Rest of the money would be spent on the remaining parts. So what do you guys say about this config?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

For monitor I suggest Benq G2220 hd @7.3k


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:


> 1.RAM - GSkill Ripjaws 4 GB 1333 MHz - Rs. 2500
> 2.Monitor - BenQ E2220HD - Rs. 8500
> 3.PSU - Tacens Supero 500W / Corsair GS 500 / Seasonic S12II 520 W - Rs. 3000 / 3500.



1.That must b 1600MHz..
2.For monitor get Dell ST2220L - 8.7K
3.Stick to Seasonic S12II 520


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> For monitor I suggest Benq G2220 hd @7.3k



OK, but what about the rest of the rig? I know that is a good monitor and it can be considered for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:
			
		

> OK, but what about the rest of the rig? I know that is a good monitor and it can be considered for sure.


 OK, here goes-

For GPU is reccomend this- frankly because its got a way better cooling setup



			
				 Imperial_Raj said:
			
		

> Graphics Card - MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II



For PSU-


			
				 Imperial_Raj said:
			
		

> Seasonic S12II 520 W



Everything else looks good


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 6, 2011)

@mailme.manju
Thanks for your advice but hey, even if I go for the Dell ST2220L, what would be the difference? I guess the BenQ E2220HD Is a better pick as it has USB ports too.
          Also, what's the difference between the Seasonic S12II 520 and the Tacens Supero 500 (in performance).


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:


> @mailme.manju
> Thanks for your advice but hey, even if I go for the Dell ST2220L, what would be the difference? I guess the BenQ E2220HD Is a better pick as it has USB ports too.
> Also, what's the difference between the Seasonic S12II 520 and the Tacens Supero 500 (in performance).



Contrast ratio is high in dell...

Both Seasonic S12II 520 and Tacens Supero 500 are 80+ bronze, so Supero 500 is slightly lower than seasonic in performance...


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2011)

Tacen supero does not have a good build quality and their service centers are not mainstream yet and also the supply is not up to the market requirement. So better go with Seasonic one. Otherwise you can get the Corsair GS 600 80+ @ 3.8K.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 6, 2011)

@ mailme.manju : Thanks a lot for the information and I guess now I'd be going for the Dell ST2220L and Seasonic PSU.
@ Cilus : Thanks for the advice and the Seasonic is in now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

So when do you plan to buy the rig?
I am saying it again, get the twin frozr card.

and dont forget to post here after you buy


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 8, 2011)

@thetechfreak : I'd be buying the rig in the last week of May. And thanks a lot for the advice of going for the MSI card. I've checked many reviews and found you to be quite true. So thanks again.
 By the way, after I get the PC, what shall I post here?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Post it in this thread-
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html

The config of your pc. Forum members will like it


----------



## Imperial_Raj (May 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Post it in this thread-
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html
> 
> The config of your pc. Forum members will like it



Great, I'd be surely posting my purchase, and thanks again


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:
			
		

> Great, I'd be surely posting my purchase, and thanks again


 No problem man. Happy to help 
Best of luck


----------



## Da_Avenger (May 20, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:


> While chalking out my upcoming Sandy Bridge based rig, my brother suggested me go take the views and suggestions of other people as  well so as to get an alternate idea. So I'm here to seek your help.
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia,
> you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> A: Mid-range Gaming.
> ...



SUB 53K(MID RANGE GAMING) 

PROCESSOR---Intel Core i5 2400---Rs. 9,500
MOTHERBOARD---Intel BLKDH67CL---Rs. 6,000
RAM(1)--Corsair XMS3 — 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (TW3X4G1333C9A)-2x2GB--Rs. 2,500
RAM(2)--Corsair XMS3 — 2GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (TW3X2G1333C9A)-2x1GB--Rs. 2,000
GRAPHICS CARD---ASUS Radeon HD 5570 Redwood Pro 1 GB DDR3 Video Card---Rs. 5,000
HDD---Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200rpm SATA 3GB S 32 Internal Hard Drive---Rs. 5,000
DVD Writer---LG GH24NS50 SATA 24X DVD Writer---Rs. 1,000
PSU---Antec GS600 600 W Single 12V Rail Power Supply---Rs. 4,000
CASE---NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB---Rs. 3,500
MONITOR---LG E2260V---Rs. 10,000
KEYBOARD---Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 (Black)---Rs. 800
MOUSE---Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse (Black)---Rs. 400
UPS---APC BR600CI-IN 600 VA 360 W UPS---Rs. 2,000
Speaker---Altec Lansing VS2621---Rs. 1,600
-----------------------------------------------------------
Total---Rs.53,300


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2011)

@Da_Avenger

Pls stop thread hijacking.you already made a thread. Its against forum rules. Read them a few more times please.
Try not to break the rules.

Thanks.


----------



## TheGibMaker (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, You know, i was thinking of assembling something like that myself.
Here is my to-go-with config + the works
P.S Look up a good PSU and monitor, I am not too updated on that

Phenom II X4 965 3.40 GHz@ 9k + Mobo Asrock 880g extreme3 @ ~7k + NZXT Guardian 921RB @ 4k (Digit Guys reviewed it last month).

Radeon HD 6850 @ ~10k 

logitech mx518 @ 1360 + razer lycosa(backlit) @3700 

The good thing is that you get a solid quad core GPU, and the motherboard has integrated radeon hd 4xxx gpu that can run in crossfirex with your gpu.

on the minus side, this board does not support SLI.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

TheGibMaker said:


> Hey, You know, i was thinking of assembling something like that myself.
> Here is my to-go-with config + the works
> P.S Look up a good PSU and monitor, I am not too updated on that
> 
> ...



err. Please make your own thread.


----------

